# Things not working out



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

So I bin shooting 1inch bands with active length of 7 inch with 8mm and 10 mm hex nuts and shooting ok but nothing I would be proud of need more saddle time for sure .Now ideally my bands should be 5.5 to 6 seem to work for me last year but I have a serious problem with marbles I mean I can not even hit the inside of catch box I really have to go some place other than my back yard I am going to break something .so I now trial and error is the thing but is the extra 1.5 on my bands make that much of a problem or is 1 inch to much I have to do some stuff so I can not sort out right now but it’s bugging me


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

WAY too much power for marbles. Probably have them all over the place accuracy wise... You could probably use half the bands you're using.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Cut them down 1/2 Mattwalt and accuracy is not there at all .should I leave them a little long for my draw or keep them tight and thanks again for help


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I have a similar issue with 6mm airsoft - a touch too much power and they're all over - you can watch them fly straight then corkscrew from 8m onwards... Though from the sounds of things if you've reduced the power in the bands you should be much better. Could also be another issue where heavier ammo is masking... pouch release, anchor point, or an inconsistency in the bands themselves. Don't think the extra 1.5 length would be a massive deal.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ok I think I will start out long on draw and if the shot rainbows out I will shorten up .the shooting technique could very well be off to have not shot really in 4 months .rusty for sure .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - LOL - I have the same issue - been very sporadic last 4 months - also can't hit a thing at the moment...


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I can hit things almost me neighbours fence glade to here it’s not just me


----------



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

I would defo look at pouch release, cant angle pouch hold as Mattwalt said as you can easily pick up a bad habit subconsciously as just a couple of mm different at one end can turn into a few inches at the impact end,I know because it has taken me ages to iron out my aiming problems and they still pop up now and then in which case I go back to basics


----------



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Pouch hold and release is often overlooked but is a major factor in accuracy


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Lets say - can't hit EXACTLY what I'm aiming at... things around it are fair game though.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ya I have another problem to with a bow and arrow I shoot left hand hold right pull some how I have got a bad habit of the opposite with slingshot sounds crazy but it feels better .i need retaining this summer.o boy


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I ordered one of those little things. I had the same problem. Well, I could hit something with it. My left hand is what I could hit with it. I gave the thing away. No sense in hanging onto something just to prove I could master it and end up with lots of frustration and shot up left hand. Might make a good BB shooter but not for steel balls or marbles for sure.

If you're interested, I have a couple of 1/4" flat steel and aluminum frames I'd send you for a try out. Need to have them powder coated first. Unless you'd prefer a plain aluminum frame that you can polish and shine up. I need to send the Chef one while I'm at it. Could send two in one pkg. and you two meet up and get to know each other with what I call The Big Iron.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This is my experience, and trust me if it can be done wrong, I did it. I was shooting too big of a slingshot, which caused me to cant the slingshot. In theory if you hold the slingshot perfectly vertical to the ground, and pull straight back realeasing the projectile smoothly all should be good. I had more fork hits than Ivan remember. In fact the neighbors didn’t g went into the house when I came out with a slingshot. I would strongly suggest taking JR upon his offer. Don’t go changing a bunch of things, Make small changes, so you don’t lose track of what worked and what didn’t.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I made slingshots way more complicated then I needed to. I would venture to say, if you made a video, there will be several members to help you


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Jr I am open to any ideas I do have some oem slingshots in pinch grip and hammer .Hammer seems to be what I gravitate towards but I really want to get a lot better with the more pocketable ones .Also to hang with chef when he gets back to good health be cool to and do some shooting.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well I am going to try this out also going to try some small steel out to


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Powerful bands dont directly influence the accuracy of your slingshot, but they can indirectly influence it, especially with larger ammo like marbles. If the draw weight is more than you can easily handle it is possible and even probably that you are pinching the pouch shut in front of the ammo, and maybe you are also attempting to support your index finger with your other three fingers. Those two factors will add up to a massive "speedbump" effect upon release which will cause your ammo to go all over. You also need bigger pouches for marbles than for typical 10mm or 3/8 inch balls. If the pouch is too small it cant hold thee marbble safely, and sometimes it will also cause your finger to make contact with the holes where the bnd are attached or even the rubber itself. That will also mess with a clean release and thus with your accuracy.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well after a couple bags of marbels things lookin up .it was about 1 to 0 c the 1/2 straight cut was to doggy the 1/2 to 3/4 was better but I cut some at 16mm to25 mm will see I hope today how it goes thanks for the help guys


----------

